# Apache2 und die richtige index.htm

## lukasletitburn

Hi Leute,

hab einen Apache aufgesetzt. läuft soweit auch  :Smile:  nur leider sieht das Dinge aus wie ein http mirror von gentoo. Habe ich einen Fehler in der 00_mod_userdir.conf oder woran liegt das das er mir nicht die richtige index.htm anzeigt?

----------

## Christian99

schwer zu sagen, außer dir weiß keiner wie die aussieht. im allgemeinen ist es aber normalerweise nicht nötig an den dateien im modules.d-verzeichnis was zu ändern.

was genau hast du denn vor, welche seite hast du aufgerufen, und wie sieht die denn aus?

----------

## lukasletitburn

Habe einfach die IP des Rechners eingegeben und dann sah es eben so aus wie die Sicht aufn Mirror (Verzeichnisstruktur).

----------

## Christian99

hm, wie kommst du dann überhaupt drauf, dass der fehler in der mod_userdir liegt?

Seiten liegen normalerweise im vhosts.d verzeichnis, nicht im modules.d verzeichnis.

Wenn du bisher noch nix eingestellt hast, solltest du sowas wie eine 00_default_vhost.conf haben. In der wird eingestellt, was für eine seite angezeigt wird. Sollte in der standardeinstellung sowas sein wie /var/www/htdocs oder so ähnlich. da musst du dann apache sagen, welche seiteverzsichnis angezeigt werden soll.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich glaub ich weiß was er meint.

Wenn du auf deine IP gehst, siehst du die Ordnerstruktur in der die index.htm Datei liegt oder?

Wenn das so ist, benenn die index.htm mal in index.html um und versuchs dann nochmal.

Was passiert wenn du in der Ordneransicht die index.htm anklickst. Siehst du dann was da drin ist?

Sebastian

----------

## lukasletitburn

also er zeigt mir einen ordner an und in dem ordner liegen lauter .png. und . gif und ein .html seite jedoch sollte er mir nur die seite anzeigen oder?

----------

## Hollowman

Beantworte mal die Fragen:

1. Wie lautet die komplette Adresse die du in den Browser eingibst?

2. Was passiert wenn du einfach nur http://RECHNERIP (RECHNERIP mit der IP des Rechners ersetzen) eingibst?

3. In welchem Verzeichnis liegen die Dateien die du beim Aufrufen deiner Adresse siehst?

4. Wie heißt die html Datei die du da in der Ordnerstruktur siehst?

5. Poste mal den Inhalt der 00_mod_userdir.conf

Sebastian

----------

## lukasletitburn

1. IP des Rechners 10.51.100.3

2. Er gibt mir die Ordnerstruktur aus also Index of /

3. /var/www/loclahost/htdocs/

4. In der Ordnerstruktur sehe ich einen Ordner in dem die search.html liegt

5. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/369487/

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Na da ist doch alles bestens. Der funktioniert genauso wie er soll.

Wenn in einem Ordner eine Datei mit index.html oder index.php liegt, zeigt er die direkt an wenn du den Ordner aufrufst. Ansonsten zeigt er dir den Ordner Inhalt an.

Leg in den Ordner /var/www/loclahost/htdocs/ mal eine Datei dir index.html heißt und schreib Hallo oder sowas rein. Wenn du jetzt die Adresse wieder aufrufst, solltest du das Hallo im Browser sehen.

Wenn du die  search.html sehen willst, musst du http://10.51.100.3/search.html aufrufen.

Ich denk mal das dein Hauptproblem ist, das du nicht auf das public_html Verzeichnis in deinem Homedir kommst oder?

Versuchs mal mit http://10.51.100.3/~user . Wobei du "user" mit deinem Usernamen ersetzen musst. Die Tilde muss bleiben.

Sebastian

----------

## lukasletitburn

So es geht nun endlich es lang ein Ordner drin und deshalb konnte er sich nicht entscheiden ob Ordner oder er die index.html anzeigt.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Wie schaff ich es von phpmyadmin das er sofort die site anzeigt? und nicht die ordnerstruktur?

----------

## misterjack

www.addison-wesley.de/media_remote/katalog/bsp/9783827320391bsp.pdf - bitte erstmal mit der Materie vertraut machen.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Ich muss ihm doch nur sagen das er diesen Ordner lesen soll /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin und dann ihm sagen öffne dort die startseite index datei oder sehe ich das falsch?

Dazu muss ich in die .conf rein und dort ihm sagen root Ordner ist /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin aber starte bei eingabe der IP auch gleich die PHP Seite.

Ist das richtig so oder falsch?

bzw. wie geht das nun  :Smile:  ich finde die richtige .conf nicht mehr wo ich das definieren kann so wie ich mir das denke.

Lukas

----------

## Christian99

ja, im prinzip ist das so richtig. wie schon gesagt, webseiten werden in /etc/apache2/vhosts.d festgelegt. in dem verzeichnis befindet sich normalerweise eine 00_default_vhost.conf oder so ähnlich. für den anfang würde ich da die eintragungen machen.

----------

## lukasletitburn

So habe das gute Ding abgesucht. Aber nicht mal den Ansatz gefunden wo und wie die Difinition ändern muss damit er mir gleich meine php Seite anzeigt.

----------

## Christian99

poste die datei doch einfach mal

----------

## lukasletitburn

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/371994/

----------

## Christian99

kein wunder, dass du nix gefunden hast. steht ja auch in der /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/default_vhost.include (sorry, mein Fehler. ich hab bei mir das etwas abgewandelt, deswegen wusst ich das nicht mehr so genau  :Smile:  )

Da gibts einen Eintrag "DocumentRoot". da steht drin wo er nach den angeforderten Dateien sucht.

Welche Datei angezeigt wird, wenn du keine bestimmte datei anforderst, wird durch die "DirectoryIndex" direktive bestimmt.

standardmäßig sollte das so was wie index.html und index.php sein. Wenn du eine andere brauchst, dann einfach "DirectoryIndex <dateiname>" einfügen

----------

## lukasletitburn

Habe es nun so modifiziert.

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/372083/

leider geht es immer noch nicht im ordner /var/www/localhost/htdocs liegt der ordner phpmyadmin und ich will das er bei der eingabe der ip des servers sofort die index.php lädt aber mit den verschiedenesten Kombinationen auf DocumentRoot und DirectoryRoot wird es nicht wo ist mein Fehler siehe URL

----------

## Christian99

<Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/index.php">

das index.php muss weg. das ist ja eine datei und kein verzeichnis. würde mich wundern, wenn da apache beim starten nicht ne fehlermeldung ausgespuckt hätte.

----------

